# Geese egg question



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

I know nothing about geese, Just got two baby's & wanted more so I was at a sale barn last night & got some the three geese eggs. My question is why is one a very light blue?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe a different breed.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Maybe a different breed.


I was guessing that  I'm just wondering what type of geese has light blue eggs are if it's just because it's so late in the season.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

It also looks a little smaller than the other ones... you sure it's not a duck egg?


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

sbaker said:


> It also looks a little smaller than the other ones... you sure it's not a duck egg?


Oh no I haven't seen duck eggs that big, Im sure its a geese egg. I have seen big duck eggs but however not one that big. I'll try and upload my duck eggs. The biggest I'll seen was smaller to a very little white hens eggs.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

ok, I used to raise ducks and geese years ago, and some of the duck eggs were really big. Some were blue, too. I can't remember if they were that big though... Just a thought!


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

sbaker said:


> ok, I used to raise ducks and geese years ago, and some of the duck eggs were really big. Some were blue, too. I can't remember if they were that big though... Just a thought!


Oh yea mama I have some who lay blue eggs but I yet to see any blue eggs that big. The egg is not smaller I guess its the picture are it being side ways.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

well, it will be interesting to see what it is! You'll have to keep us posted!


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

sbaker said:


> well, it will be interesting to see what it is! You'll have to keep us posted!


Yes mama it's in the incubator right now!:thumbup:


----------

